# Best way to store transfers...?



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey guys - Just wondering how everyone else organizes their transfers.. blank and preprinted.. 

I was planning on making a file folder for each different type / design etc.. but alot of the preprinted transfers and 11x17 blanks just look kin of sloppy hanging out of the folders, and I dont want them to get bent etc also...

Is there somewhere that sells extremely large folders inexpensively.. ?? 

Just thought you experienced people would know the best way to store them =)

Thank you in advance!

Ambrelee
Taylor Tees


----------



## Moonie (Nov 17, 2006)

I use those yellowish office envelopes, the kind with the metal closing clasps with an I.D number written on them and store them upright in stackable plastic bins. That way I can flip through them like files and find the one I need very quickly. I have about a 1,000 transfers and I only need about four bins for them all. I've seen display folders from ProWorld that look pretty cool but they are a few hundred bucks. The bins are only about 8 bucks at most home improvement stores.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Pizza Boxes are good.


----------



## Moonie (Nov 17, 2006)

Mmmm... pizza


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Moonie said:


> I use those yellowish office envelopes, the kind with the metal closing clasps with an I.D number written on them and store them upright in stackable plastic bins. That way I can flip through them like files and find the one I need very quickly. I have about a 1,000 transfers and I only need about four bins for them all. I've seen display folders from ProWorld that look pretty cool but they are a few hundred bucks. The bins are only about 8 bucks at most home improvement stores.


My only problem is alot of my transfers are bigger than the manila envelopes.. =(


And the display books from proworld.. arent quite for that.. what those are for and I only know because I asked and the lady acted like I was crazy.. LOL.. They sell this material.. that you actually press the transfer on and then you put them in there.. so customers etc can look through to pick which ones they like.. I asked if you could use it to store them in and she said no they are not made for that that they dont have much room in there they are meant to hold one transfer one each side of the page.. =(


----------



## Moonie (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a few transfers that are too big for the envelopes (the biggest I could find was 12x15) so for the larger ones I found oversized plastic bags worked ok. I have seen transfers stored in drafting cabinets with thin pull-out drawers. I looked into them but found I could almost buy a car for what those cost.

Pizza boxes still sound kinda cool.... mmmmm.. pizza


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Moonie said:


> Pizza boxes still sound kinda cool.... mmmmm.. pizza


you think so.  

your local Paisano indy pizza man will sell them to you for 25 cents each, small to 3x pizza size.. You can fit a bunch of transfers in each box (number the transfers and inventory them in numerical order). Nice and flat is best to store transfers. Easy to access, you open the box, pull out the transfer, close the box and have an expresso. 

Dont go to the Chain Pizza Stores, they wont sell them to you because thats how they keep track of how many pizzas they sell, they count the boxes every night at closing time.  lol


----------



## cottagecraftsmen (Oct 28, 2006)

http://www.instawares.com/powersearch.asp?site=&mySearchTerm=pizza+box&x=0&y=0


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks cottage - omg.. the choices the choices - hehe So many to choose from, and I can already see my transfers organized.. woot! =)


----------



## www.waycooldecal (Dec 1, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> Pizza Boxes are good.


THANKS ! now Im hungry !


----------



## cottagecraftsmen (Oct 28, 2006)

I wonder how this would cure T-shirts after screen printing?
http://www.instawares.com/impinger-x2-double-pizza.lio-32622d.0.7.htm


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

cottagecraftsmen said:


> I wonder how this would cure T-shirts after screen printing?


Fine I imagine... maybe this could be the complement to Johnny Cupcakes - a screenprinter setup like a pizza shop


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, you can set up a guy making t-shirts in the store front window, throwing the shirt up in the air like a pizza, ......paisano  lol. 

when the sun
hits the sky
like a big
t-shirt pie
thats amore


----------



## cottagecraftsmen (Oct 28, 2006)

Stranger things have happened. My landlord is a mortician. He has a garage for his two hearses. There is a small office in the garage (my office) and my work area is basically the 3rd garage bay. At some point, if business picks up, he may have a 3rd hearse. I've been here on a month-to-month lease for over 2 years now. There's about 2-3 empty coffins in the garage and I am looking at them right now.
Rent is dirt cheap, but sometimes the place is "dead", as some customers have issues coming here. I actually have my own driveway. Some people don't realize it immediately as being at a funeral home.
I could see a pizza shop/t-shirt shop. For me, that very well could be a step up!


----------



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

AH! How creepy....


Doesn’t it scare you?


It would scare me... just to think that there are dead bodies in the house right next to me... Yikes!


Anyways that’s just cuz I"m a big chicken. 



Lorena


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> Pizza Boxes are good.


Just make sure you take the pizza out first.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

What if your pizza comes in one of those puffy paper containers some places use?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

gmille39 said:


> Just make sure you take the pizza out first.


I'm pretty sure she is talking about new, unused pizza boxes.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Jasonda said:



> I'm pretty sure she is talking about new, unused pizza boxes.


Sorry, I forgot the smiley face again.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Currently, I use the box the transfers were shipped to me in. It's big and thin and works just fine. Maybe over the winter I'll get a little more organized but no need right now.


----------



## cottagecraftsmen (Oct 28, 2006)

I've grown used to it. The biggest issue is he could boot me out with a month's notice.
No AC in the summer means it is hot in here. Right now, I have a 10,600 btu kerosene heater for the garage. My section is only about half walled off. Today it is only about 35°. I got the place up to about 60 and he had to pull out a hearse. Now it is about 55 again. When they bring the hearse back, the hot engine will make things warm in here. In the summer, I often pull the hearse in myself after work, as it will make my area too hot. All I have for cooling is a 24" pedestal fan in the work area and a 16" one in the office, which is heated to about 65 with a small electric heater. I've learned to make due. When it is really hot, I'll work at night. I just take it easy in the office.
The dead don't bother me. The temperature fluctuations and month to month lease do.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

cottagecraftsmen said:


> Rent is dirt cheap, but sometimes the place is "dead", as some customers have issues coming here. I actually have my own driveway. Some people don't realize it immediately as being at a funeral home.


Can you put a curtain or screen inbetween you and the hearses? Maybe your customers won't care so much if they can't see them.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> I'm pretty sure she is talking about new, unused pizza boxes.


thanks Josanda. Sometimes i wonder.  

as for dead people looking over your shoulder...... that would bother me. Im big on feng shui, at home or work space.


----------

